# need help with move of layout



## KevinRogers (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi im new to this form can anyone give me some help? What i would like to do is run two track's one being HO and the other N my issue is i don't have much space to make to big loops on both sides of my small shed. What i would like to do it run it in front of my door to my building but be able to have a life gate or be able to lift the track up and back down into place has anyone done this before


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The board will have to be a snug fit, since you have a small scale. Hinges just make it complicated. In O I would lay the track down then cut with a dremel wheel. I do not think you have the luxury. I would have a separate power lead for it. If you use a plug you can remove it entirely. So snug fit, minimum rail gap, separate power feed. Just pick up and remove no hinges.
Fancy, would have metal contacts that touch when the board is in place to power the rails,but this setup cannot affect the board. It is easier just to wire it.


----------



## KevinJarvis (Sep 4, 2009)

Why not make 1/2 dogbone?? Then you can just step inside. Of course the end loops are gonna get pretty tight.


----------

